# Wiring diagram for B13 dash cluster with tach?



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Looking for a wiring diagram for B13 sentra or NX dash cluster. Is there a online manual, or anyone have a Haynes, FSM, or Chiltons page they can scan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

yeah mee too! sorry to hijack, but i need it for a 94 1.6 guage cluster diagram and a 91 2.0 ECU diagram. And before we both get a "search" reply ive looked plenty and cant find any useful information that helps me out. I have a manual but theres no wiring diagram of the guage harness or ECU. thanks :hal:


----------



## redhat-z (Feb 14, 2005)

*wiring diagram*

E-mail me and I'll send you the wiring diagram chapter from the FSM in pdf.


----------



## ksin23 (Feb 18, 2005)

*B13 diagram chapter*



redhat-z said:


> E-mail me and I'll send you the wiring diagram chapter from the FSM in pdf.


Hi! can you email B13 wiring diagram to me for my future reference. Thanks!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/

Depending on what you're trying to do, it takes more than just the wiring diagram chapters to find all the info you'll need. It took me the entire FSM and several evenings to do the above article.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

toolapcfan, quick question, this ECU harness pic:










is this a pic of a OBDI or OBDII harness? My project requires the pinout locations of a B13/GA16DE harness. But I need OBDI.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

OBDI All USDM B13's were OBDI


----------

